# Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. März 2010)

*Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Sehr schön! Gefäll mir.

Mit Avira Antivir ist auch die Free edition gemeint ja? Wird also auch überarbeitet?

hab mir schon gedacht, dass es hauptsächlich optische und benutzerfreundliche Neuerungen geben wird, was ich sehr gut finde.

mfG -MIRROR-


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

der beste Virenschutz ist brain.exe


----------



## B00 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Mal sehen, was von den Neuerungen für die Free-Version übrig bleibt


----------



## ghostadmin (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Was zur Zeit alle mit diesem "Wolken-rechnen" haben.... Check ich ned...


----------



## windows (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Avira ist nicht wirklich mein favoriesiertes Antivirusprogramm.


----------



## paul8180 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Ich nutze Antivir Premium seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Die 30 € im Jahr sind völlig gerechtfertigt. Aber der beste Virenschutz ist immer noch der gesunde Menschenverstand beim Surfen.


----------



## BikeRider (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



B00 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was von den Neuerungen für die Free-Version übrig bleibt


Alles an Ausstattung sicherlich nicht, hoffe aber auf ein bisschen.


----------



## Mr Bo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

hab mir gerade vorgestern eine Lizenz für avira Virenprog gekauft. Für 15€ ist das ein sehr guter Preis gewesen weil im Angebot.
Meiner Meinung nach arbeitet das Programm sehr unauffällig im Hintergrund und lässt das System weitestgehend in Ruhe Arbeiten.
Selbst Kasperski ging mir Tierisch auf den Senkel mit den nervigen POP Up's, GData bremst das ganze System aus und über Norton will ich mich erst gar nicht auslassen.

Die Umsonst Version von Avira war auch schon ganz klasse, wenn mich das Virenupdate nicht immer aus meinem Onlinespiel geholt hätte. 
Dieses Back to Desktop ging mir so auf die Eier das ich aus Frust Avira deinstalliert hatte und erst mal was anderes angetestet hatte. 
Nun bin ich reumütig zu Avira zurückgekehrt und hab Dank der 15€ Ruhe und muss mir keine Gedanken mehr um das richtige Programm machen !


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Also Antivir 10 sieht design technisch doch schonmal schön aus, da orientieren sich viele am Windows 7 Style. Mal sehen was sich verbessert


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Bei Avira Antivir stört mich bloß immer nur die, öfters mal als Problem bei LAN-Partys identifizierte, Firewall. Und die wirklich extrem vielen Updates, manchmal sind es 3 Dateien, die pro Tag aktualisiert werden müssen, das stört beim zocken extrem. ist mir schon oft passiert, dass ich bei wichtigen Situationen aus dem Spiel "gerissen" wurde, weil Avira seine Werbung ****** lassen muss, damit ich weiß, dass er aktulaisiert -.-

Wann merken die, dass ich nichts kaufen will?


----------



## Mr Bo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Bei Avira Antivir stört mich bloß immer nur die, öfters mal als Problem bei LAN-Partys identifizierte, Firewall. Und die wirklich extrem vielen Updates, manchmal sind es 3 Dateien, die pro Tag aktualisiert werden müssen, das stört beim zocken extrem. ist mir schon oft passiert, dass ich bei wichtigen Situationen aus dem Spiel "gerissen" wurde, weil Avira seine Werbung ****** lassen muss, damit ich weiß, dass er aktulaisiert -.-
> 
> Wann merken die, dass ich nichts kaufen will?



Du willst keine Werbung, dann musst du zahlen. Habs wie unten zu lesen ja auch machen müssen. Seit dem ist Ruhe ! 
Und selbst 20€ für ein Jahr,wenns nicht grade im Angebot ist, passt vom Preis.

Die Sicherheits-Suite hat ja mit den Konkurrenz Produkten vernichtend abgeschnitten in der letzten CT.


----------



## Chaddy (2. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



Mr Bo schrieb:


> Du willst keine Werbung, dann musst du zahlen. Habs wie unten zu lesen ja auch machen müssen. Seit dem ist Ruhe !
> Und selbst 20€ für ein Jahr,wenns nicht grade im Angebot ist, passt vom Preis.
> 
> Die Sicherheits-Suite hat ja mit den Konkurrenz Produkten vernichtend abgeschnitten in der letzten CT.



Nö, man kriegt die Werbung auch legal (!) ohne zu bezahlen weg: AntiVir 8 Notifier abschalten | kweb-blog Ist zwar für Version 8, funktioniert aber auch mit der 9er einwandfrei.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Das sieht ja immer noch so sch**** aus 

Ich bleibe bei AVG, bin sehr zufrieden. Bei Avira gibts leider die Firewall nicht dazu und das mit den Updates nervt ja bekanntlich viele...

Muss jeder selber wissen was ihm nen guter Schutz wert ist. Ich zahl lieber ws für nen ordentlichen Schutz und spar mir so ne Menge ärger, Zeit und Geld.


----------



## -MIRROR- (3. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

@ Chaddy

Danke!

@ Mr Bo

20€ im jahr ist nicht viel, gibts dafür auch noch mehr außer Werbungslöschung?^^


----------



## push@max (3. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Der gesunkene Ressourcenverbrauch steht jedes Mal im Vordergrund.

Bislang konnte ich da nie viel feststellen.

Naja, installiert wird es trotzdem. Ist ja Freeware.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (9. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

avira kommt bei mir nie mehr aufm pc, denn drei meiner pcs zeigten fehlermeldungen von avira und man konnte den guard nicht starten -.-


----------



## rabit (9. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Nie probs gehabt mit avira einer der besten freewrae progis die ich kenne echt klasse das die das für umsonst anbieten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (11. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Ich habe auch noch nie probleme gehabt und wenn dann hat das Abschlaten des Guards geholfen oder ein Neustart (eher selten)


----------



## Ripcord (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Mich nervt es wirklich extrem, dass immer bei einem Update dieses Popup Fenster erscheint, egal was ich währenddessen mache, ich komme jedes mal zurück zum Desktop, vor allem beim Zocken, sowas geht einfach gar nicht!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Was ich auch ******** finde ist das man während dem Gamen auf den Desktop zurückgeschmissen wird währen es Updatet


----------



## Rollora (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Was zur Zeit alle mit diesem "Wolken-rechnen" haben.... Check ich ned...


weil = Zukunft in vielen Bereichen


----------



## St3ps (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Mich nervt es wirklich extrem, dass immer bei einem Update dieses Popup Fenster erscheint, egal was ich währenddessen mache, ich komme jedes mal zurück zum Desktop, vor allem beim Zocken, sowas geht einfach gar nicht!



Irgendwo ist wohl immer ein Haken, dafür ist es halt kostenlos. Kann man die Updatefunktion nicht ausschalten? Dann startet doch das Update manuel?

Oder nutzt das MS Security Tool was auch kostenlos ist.


----------



## Keksdeu (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Mann kann die Update Funktion bei Antivir im Planer ausstellen oder halt die Anweisung von weiter oben befolgen um diese Meldung zu unterdrücken^^


----------



## Xenocron (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



windows schrieb:


> Avira ist nicht wirklich mein favoriesiertes Antivirusprogramm.



Grüße,

stimmt ich hatte auch vor kurzem ein anderes, aber es lohnt sich auf avira umzusteigen, laut unabhängige tests!


----------



## Freakless08 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Was soll das für ein Test sein?
Wie wäre es das mal gegen andere Antivirenlösungen zu testen?

Allein letztes Jahr hatte ich über 50 "Falsedetects" an Antivir Reporten müssen weil die ein Großteil der Demos der Demoszene als Viren eingestuft wurden. Auch das Windows bzw. Windowsdateien vor ein/zwei Jahren als Virus eingestuft wurden ist mehr als traurig.

Wo bleiben die richtigen Tests anstatt diese PR Aussagen?


----------



## Samjaza (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Test sein?
> Wie wäre es das mal gegen andere Antivirenlösungen zu testen?
> 
> Allein letztes Jahr hatte ich über 50 "Falsedetects" an Antivir Reporten müssen weil die ein Großteil der Demos der Demoszene als Viren eingestuft wurden. Auch das Windows bzw. Windowsdateien vor ein/zwei Jahren als Virus eingestuft wurden ist mehr als traurig.
> ...




evtl weniger auf P***** seiten surfen ....

ne mal im ernst ich hatte seit 5 jahren wenns hoch kommt 2 falschmeldungen...


----------



## push@max (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Schaut stylisch aus 

Und die Leistung scheint ebenfalls zu passen => wird ganz klar installiert.


----------



## guidodungel (19. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Avira! Bestes was gibt!

Freu mich schon auf 10!


----------



## Freakless08 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



Samjaza schrieb:


> evtl weniger auf P***** seiten surfen ....


Was haben Demos(cene) mit P***** zu tun?


----------



## Samjaza (20. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was haben Demos(cene) mit P***** zu tun?




... ohmann mein beileid haste wende da nichma den witz draus lesen kannst... 

wozu steht dadrunter wohl " MAL IM ERNST"....


----------



## dymas (20. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Warum seit Jahren so ein Hype um Antivir gemacht wird, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Als das damals anfing damit, war Antivir mehr so "besser als nix" aber richtig genial gut wars meiner Meinung nie. 

Schaut euch mal Avast! in der neuen Version 5 an, ebenfalls kosten- und werbefrei.


----------



## kleinvan (20. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

ist doch auch nur ansichtssache, bei mir schon lange wieder runtergeflogen, aber wer es mag wird bestimmt glücklich damit sein / bleiben.


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*



dymas schrieb:


> Warum seit Jahren so ein Hype um Antivir gemacht wird, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Als das damals anfing damit, war Antivir mehr so "besser als nix" aber richtig genial gut wars meiner Meinung nie.



Vielleicht weil seit Jahren in den richtigen Test (z.B. con c't und co) er immer als bestes Freeware Antivirtool abschneidet und meißt nur 1 oder 2 bezahlbare besser sind.

Wegen den Demos. Ja ja "demoszene". Die meisten cracks und generatoren werden als viren erkannt, da sie meißt ähnliche codelemente enthalten. 
Ich habe noch bei keiner offiziellen datei erlebt, dass das programm anspringt.


----------



## Curry (21. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Nice...
könnte ein bissl schneller werden...

Aber immerhin ne Super Sache für Free-Firewall_User


----------



## guidodungel (22. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

Der Luke Filewalker könnte schneller werden denn eine vollständige Überprüfung dauert Ewig. 
Ich stelle mir das so schnell wie bei Malwarebytes vor, was bei mir dann maximal 2 Minuten währen.


----------



## freakyd84 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Avira Antivir 10 kommt Ende März - erste Screenshots*

da ich keinen neuen thread aufmachen will, frag ich hier gleich nach. ich habe ein zusatzprogramm welches Avira 10 als Malware erkannt wird und dieser blockt. ich weiss aber zu 100% dass dieses programm nicht gefährlich ist. bei avira 9 kann ich noch auf ignorieren klicken, bei avira 10 aber nicht mehr o.O kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen?

edit: schon gelöst. ich depp. auf details klicken und auf immer ignoriern. sorry fürs spammen


----------

